# LASplash Cosmetics



## Jennifae (Oct 28, 2015)

[h=1]"Dia De Los Muertos" now available on LASplash![/h]   



  [h=3][/h]  [h=3]Did anyone pick these up?[/h]


----------



## Jennifae (Oct 28, 2015)

We'll update this post with a full review. (Spoiler alert! We love these!)

  In the meantime, here are some swatches for you...





  [h=3]Do you see anything you like?[/h]


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 29, 2015)

Catrina!


----------



## xandraxelestine (Oct 29, 2015)

OMG, i cant wait for the full review, i am trying to give myself reasons not to buy these, everything is happening too fast, limited edition launches every single day, i cant keep up, make up is making me poor


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 30, 2015)

I love Valentina.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 30, 2015)

I am so glad that we now have a separate thread for LA Splash. I am surprised how much I like their liquid matte lipsticks. I love their staying power. You practically need an act of Congress to remove them.


----------



## Jennifae (Oct 30, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I am so glad that we know have a separate thread for LA Splash. I am surprised how much I like their liquid matte lipsticks. I love their staying power. *You practically need an act of Congress to remove them.*


  OMG, YES!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I couldn't believe how incredible the staying power was!  It did not wanna budge!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 30, 2015)

jennifae said:


> OMG, YES!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Agreed. However, I have found that that oil gel takes it off with almost no effort at all. I use Johnson and Johnson.


----------



## Jennifae (Oct 30, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Agreed. However, I have found that that oil gel takes it off with almost no effort at all. I use Johnson and Johnson.


  I'll have to pick one of those up tomorrow.


----------



## BabysOnFire (Nov 3, 2015)

I grabbed Valentina, Catrina and Guadalupe as well as a few other colours from their permanent line. I'm just waiting for them to arrive. This will be my first time trying anything from LA Splash so I'm pretty pumped!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 4, 2015)

BabysOnFire said:


> I grabbed Valentina, Catrina and Guadalupe as well as a few other colours from their permanent line. I'm just waiting for them to arrive. This will be my first time trying anything from LA Splash so I'm pretty pumped!!!


  I bought Valentina this week too. I love LA Splash. Great formula. They dry pretty fast and last ALL DAY!!!!!!! Those of you that have LA Splash liquid matte lipsticks know what I mean. Fantastic staying power.


----------



## featherboa50 (Nov 4, 2015)

First time for me as well, I just ordered catrina and sangre azul. I'm glad to hear that they stay so well


----------



## bunnypoet (Nov 5, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I bought Valentina this week too. I love LA Splash. *Great formula. They dry pretty fast and last ALL DAY!!!!!!!* Those of you that have LA Splash liquid matte lipsticks know what I mean. Fantastic staying power.


  Definitely agree! I have to drink a lot of water and Vitamin Water throughout the day, so it is a challenge for any lipstick to last all day on me. These are the only ones that truly stay put and I have pretty much tried most of the major long-lasting brands.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 5, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> Definitely agree! I have to drink a lot of water and Vitamin Water throughout the day, so it is a challenge for any lipstick to last all day on me. These are the only ones that truly stay put and I have pretty much tried most of the major long-lasting brands.


  Me too. I have tried most of the major ones also. I have slept in their lipsticks and woke up the next morning with it still on my lips.  Which LA Splash lipsticks are your favorite?


----------



## bunnypoet (Nov 5, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Which LA Splash lipsticks are your favorite?


  I have so many favorites! I love Lovegood, Nymphadora, Charmed, Rose Garden, Hidden Desires, Latte Confession, Ghoulish and one of the purple shades whose name I've forgotten. Which ones do you like? I haven't bought any of the new colors yet - I have my eye on Cryptic and a few other shades.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 6, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> I have so many favorites! I love Lovegood, Nymphadora, Charmed, Rose Garden, Hidden Desires, Latte Confession, Ghoulish and one of the purple shades whose name I've forgotten. Which ones do you like? I haven't bought any of the new colors yet - I have my eye on Cryptic and a few other shades. :flower:


  I like them all but I love Venus, Medusa, Feline, and Latte Confession. I can't wait to get the new shades that I ordered last week.


----------



## bunnypoet (Nov 6, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I like them all but I love Venus, Medusa, Feline, and Latte Confession. I can't wait to get the new shades that I ordered last week.


  Nice picks! I think I have Feline as well; you know you have too many lipsticks when you can't remember what you have anymore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the new shades, especially Valentina, Amor Eterno and Guadulupe, but I haven't purchased any of them yet. I can't wait to hear what you think of the new colors you bought once you receive them!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 6, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> Nice picks! I think I have Feline as well; you know you have too many lipsticks when you can't remember what you have anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I did get Valentina from the new collection. I hope I will like it. You are right about having too many lipsticks to remember what you currently have. I am trying to create an excel spreadsheet so I can track my purchases better. I forget after a month or two.


----------



## bunnypoet (Nov 6, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I did get Valentina from the new collection. I hope I will like it. You are right about having too many lipsticks to remember what you currently have. I am trying to create an excel spreadsheet so I can track my purchases better. I forget after a month or two.


  The swatches for Valentina look gorgeous! I hope it's just as pretty in person as in the pics and you love it. I had to create an Excel spreadsheet for ColourPop. I was starting to buy duplicates! And now I'm wondering if I buying in my sleep - I looked at my stash a few days ago and found a few colors I don't remember buying! Lol.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 6, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> The swatches for Valentina look gorgeous! I hope it's just as pretty in person as in the pics and you love it. I had to create an Excel spreadsheet for ColourPop. I was starting to buy duplicates! And now I'm wondering if I buying in my sleep - I looked at my stash a few days ago and found a few colors I don't remember buying! Lol.


  You are preaching to the choir. I totally get it. Do you use the spreadsheet only for CP? What about Mac and other brands?


----------



## bunnypoet (Nov 6, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> You are preaching to the choir. I totally get it. Do you use the spreadsheet only for CP? What about Mac and other brands?


  Years ago, I used to for all brands including MAC (esp. the lipsticks) and Chanel. Now, I mainly use it for ColourPop because the low price point tempts me to buy more product at one time. I also started tracking LA Splash and other liquid lipstick brands, but I have to admit I've been slacking and being lazy about updating them.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 6, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> Years ago, I used to for all brands including MAC (esp. the lipsticks) and Chanel. Now, I mainly use it for ColourPop because the low price point tempts me to buy more product at one time. I also started tracking LA Splash and other liquid lipstick brands, but I have to admit I've been slacking and being lazy about updating them.


  Is it a spreadsheet that you feel comfortable sharing?


----------



## bunnypoet (Nov 6, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Is it a spreadsheet that you feel comfortable sharing?


  Which one? The ColourPop one? I don't have the MAC, Chanel and other brand spreadsheet anymore. The LA Splash one is incomplete at this stage. What would sharing entail? There are no descriptions of color, just the color names.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 6, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> Which one? The ColourPop one? I don't have the MAC, Chanel and other brand spreadsheet anymore. The LA Splash one is incomplete at this stage. What would sharing entail? There are no descriptions of color, just the color names.


  I am looking for a lipstick tracking template more than anything else. You can delete all but the first line if you like.


----------



## bunnypoet (Nov 6, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I am looking for a lipstick tracking template more than anything else. You can delete all but the first line if you like.


  Sent you a PM.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 7, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> Sent you a PM. :flower:


   Thank you Bunny.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Nov 15, 2015)

As much as I love the LA Splash lipsticks, I'm not too happy with their customer service. I ordered Catrina and they sent me Cryptic for some reason, which isn't even part of the Dia De Los Muertos collection. It took 3 days for them to return my email in which they wanted pictures and everything. I sent them pictures of the invoice and the lipstick, which was still in the plastic packaging because I never even opened it. It's now been a week and they haven't responded back to me with any more info about the shipping label they were supposed to send me to return the damn thing. Emailed them again yesterday and still nothing, so I'm hoping to hear from them tomorrow. I am just having crappy luck lately when it comes to ordering stuff online lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 15, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> As much as I love the LA Splash lipsticks, I'm not too happy with their customer service. I ordered Catrina and they sent me Cryptic for some reason, which isn't even part of the Dia De Los Muertos collection. It took 3 days for them to return my email in which they wanted pictures and everything. I sent them pictures of the invoice and the lipstick, which was still in the plastic packaging because I never even opened it. It's now been a week and they haven't responded back to me with any more info about the shipping label they were supposed to send me to return the damn thing. Emailed them again yesterday and still nothing, so I'm hoping to hear from them tomorrow. I am just having crappy luck lately when it comes to ordering stuff online lol


  I had a totally different experience. I ordered Venus and they forgot to send it to me and I received it 2-3 days later. I am on the East Coast btw.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm wondering if it's just the person I've been going back and forth with lol. He's not very helpful, that's for sure! I've never had an issue with an order from them before this, so I hope it's just a one time thing. Any other time I've ordered stuff I've received it in a few days and everything was fine.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 15, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I'm wondering if it's just the person I've been going back and forth with lol. He's not very helpful, that's for sure! I've never had an issue with an order from them before this, so I hope it's just a one time thing. Any other time I've ordered stuff I've received it in a few days and everything was fine.


  I would share your feedback with a supervisor.


----------



## TwiggyPop (Nov 16, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I'm wondering if it's just the person I've been going back and forth with lol. He's not very helpful, that's for sure! I've never had an issue with an order from them before this, so I hope it's just a one time thing. Any other time I've ordered stuff I've received it in a few days and everything was fine.


  Maybe he went on vacation and forgot to put up an automatic reply saying when he'll be back. When I worked at the bank I don't think I've ever remembered to put up an automatic reply, which was stupid because I worked in loan closing. Haha.


----------



## leonah (May 30, 2016)

have anyone tried the new colors? the velvet mattes in tiramisu, latte etc?


----------

